

I have an idea for a iphone app but need major help - redorange

I have no idea where to start. Is their any books I can read? Some resources online? Anyone want to mentor me or partner up with me? I feel I have a great idea but I'm sure you heard that before =)
======
andrew_k
Here is a great course from Standford on developing iOS applications.
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/developing-apps-for-
ios-...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/developing-apps-for-ios-
sd/id395631522)

~~~
redorange
thanks

